# Ss Warkworth



## talaos (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello everybody,
A friend of mine has got a ship bell which is engraved:
"SS WARKWORTH 1917 NEW CASTLE"
Do you have any information / PICTURE about this ship ?
Thanks


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Talaos,

I have found several mentions of this vessel. However the date of 1917 is not relevant to any of them. There were three built on the Clyde. 2 before this date and one after.
1873 - Warkworth - Mcfadyen & Co Port Glasgow.
1880 - " - H M Mcintyre Paisley - Steamship.
1924 - " - Blythwood Shipbuilding Co Scotstoun - Cargo vessel.

The 1880 vessel was still active in 1903 when it was in collision with Acacia in the Thames. 
The next Warkworth was one of the first vessels to load grain in the Hudson bay on 11th September 1931 with the opening of the new grain elevator.
The next vessel to bare the name was an ex Fort ship called Fort Dauphin but this was post WW2.
I have attached the photo of Farnworth in the fore ground and I believe the Warkworth in the background at the grain elevator. Photo courtesy fo the National Archives Canada.
Sorry I have not been able to exactly trace your ship but possibly it is from the later vessel but the dates do not match. No doubt one of our other members will come up with the exact details.
Regards
Hawkey01(Frogger)


----------



## Seemore (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello Talaos
I have a little further info, the Warkworth was built at John Readheads South Shields Yard No 452, for R.S.Dalgleish of Newcastle. 1923 she became the Oklahoma. on the 15/10/1929 she was on fire at Sandon Dock Liverpool. 30/2/1930 she was B/up.? that's it. Cheers Seemore.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

There is a small photo of the 'Oklahoma' in 1929, after she had been destroyed by fire, at the following URL:

http://www.merseysideviews.com/Ship Wrecks/pages/Wks 47.htm

Bruce C


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Talaos, The "Warkworth" that was sold and named "Oklahoma" 1923, was built in 1917. The next "Warkworth was built in 1924 by Blythswood Shipbuilding Co. 4941 tons. Sunk in collision with "Salviston" in convoy from Tyne to Halifax, 1941.
All the best. Barney.


----------



## talaos (Jan 23, 2006)

thank you all for theses very interesting answers
regards
talaos


----------

